# How to shift some weight fast



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Help me out. Plateau situation.

I am 69 kilos and 29.5 bf. Yes I know, not good, thanks to a medication and never feeling full up and bad choices.

Diet :

Morning - 2 weetabix and Udos choice spoonful

Mid morning - protein shake with skimmed milk

Lunch - chicken and veg and rice

Mid afternoon - protein shake and skimmed milk

Evening - fish and veg and sweet potato

Before bed, another protein shake and milk and sometimes more weetabix.

Any suggestions?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why does the weight loss need to be fast?

Why not a steady rate of weight loss that you can stick too and maintain long term?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BeingReborn said:


> Help me out. Plateau situation.
> 
> I am 69 kilos and 29.5 bf. Yes I know, not good, thanks to a medication and never feeling full up and bad choices.
> 
> ...


 Drop the 'before bed' protein shake and 'more' Weetabix, you don't need it.

That in itself is probably a 500 caloried deficit.

Also you don't want to loose fat too quickly 1-1.5lbs a week is enough, any quicker and you may end up with loose skin, infact you propably wil end up with loose skin anyway at just over 10 stones and 30% BF.

Google loose skin after weight loss.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

If I drop that, I wake in the night with low blood sugar and need to get up and eat. It's a pain.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You should have told my this in your PM bud!

Hypoglycemia is a side effect of DNP anyway, certainly wouldn't be running it if you have blood sugar issues.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

how tall are you :confused1:


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> how tall are you :confused1:


 I am imagining very short if the bodyfat and weight are accurate. Doesn't make too much sense without seeing him.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you male or female?

that is a lot of protein shakes, why not swap some for food and it will stave off the hunger


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Try to lose the fat at a steady/gradual rate rather than a huge chunk in a short space of time or you'll just end up feeling like crap after a few weeks. I'd agree with what others have said and reduce the amount of protein shakes and replace them with more solid meals. Shakes aren't satiating at all.

Just weigh yourself after you have a piss each morning and work out your average weight for the week once you've weighed yourself for 7 consecutive days, do that each week and adjust you calorie intake dependant on how much weight you're losing. I think 1.5-2lbs of fat loss per week is a decent amount to shoot for.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> how tall are you :confused1:


 OP is female.

I do wish this forum had some sort of symbol to indicate gender near the username. It could be optional but would help avoid confusion.

If DNP is being used this may change things but under normal circumstances I'd be saying that diet is much too low fat. As well as obviously rapid fat loss being a bad idea and so total calories are probably too low as well.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> OP is female.
> 
> I do wish this forum had some sort of symbol to indicate gender near the username. It could be optional but would help avoid confusion.
> 
> If DNP is being used this may change things but under normal circumstances I'd be saying that diet is much too low fat. As well as obviously rapid fat loss being a bad idea and so total calories are probably too low as well.


 Ah got ya.

@BeingReborn he is right you know. Rapid weight loss on a low fat diet isn't sustainable or healthy long term.

The amount of fat you eat doesnt affect body fat, but it does affect normal physiological processes.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> You should have told my this in your PM bud!
> 
> Hypoglycemia is a side effect of DNP anyway, certainly wouldn't be running it if you have blood sugar issues.


 It's usually if I've been ultra active and very low carbing ie less carbs than in the diet I posted here. Normal when dieting hard.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Are you male or female?
> 
> that is a lot of protein shakes, why not swap some for food and it will stave off the hunger


 Yes very true, only started that recently due to convenience because of job travel etc


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> OP is female.
> 
> I do wish this forum had some sort of symbol to indicate gender near the username. It could be optional but would help avoid confusion.
> 
> If DNP is being used this may change things but under normal circumstances I'd be saying that diet is much too low fat. As well as obviously rapid fat loss being a bad idea and so total calories are probably too low as well.


 I forgot to put that the Udos is three times a day so not as low fat as it seems, will update the diet when I get a minute, had a rush on yesterday and today - oh and checking my food diary, the days I had slightly low blood sugar at night was after being on a med that I believe was causing it (stopped that med now) and on days of extreme activity where I used a s**t ton of energy and probably needed to tweak the diet, clearly I wouldn't be doing that on a short Dnp run. Lol.

The reason I want to shift weight fast to kick start things is just because it stacked on my mid section after being on that med which I'm off now, but it's flaring up an old back problem.

Just need to kick-start it then it will be a long steady cut.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> I forgot to put that the Udos is three times a day so not as low fat as it seems, will update the diet when I get a minute, had a rush on yesterday and today - oh and checking my food diary, the days I had slightly low blood sugar at night was after being on a med that I believe was causing it (stopped that med now) and on days of extreme activity where I used a s**t ton of energy and probably needed to tweak the diet, clearly I wouldn't be doing that on a short Dnp run. Lol.
> 
> The reason I want to shift weight fast to kick start things is just because it stacked on my mid section after being on that med which I'm off now, but it's flaring up an old back problem.
> 
> Just need to kick-start it then it will be a long steady cut.


 To clarify, are you proposing the listed diet to be used with DNP or not?

For general health I'd be adding some saturated and mono-unsaturated fat to that to that diet. Making the milk whole milk and adding in some olive oil would be a start.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> No.


 No in response to what?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't like whole milk. Lol. ?

Sometimes I drizzle olive oil on my protein.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> No in response to what?


 No it ain't a Dnp diet!

It's an I'm working away some days and have naff all time to eat how I want.

Needless to say, I'm back working at home shortly when my diet can thankfully be red hot again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> I don't like whole milk. Lol. ?


 Fair enough, I'm all about flexible dieting and eating foods you enjoy  . Do you like cheese?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Eggs are good too.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Eggs are good too.


 Good for what?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> Good for what?


 Providing you with some saturated fat, as well as actually some good micronutrients. Plus protein of course.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Providing you with some saturated fat, as well as actually some good micronutrients. Plus protein of course.


 Ah you mean the egg yolks. Yes but there can't be too many of them. If I make an omelette it is mainly egg whites and 1 or 2 yolks only.

Also I don't eat factory farmed eggs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> Ah you mean the egg yolks. Yes but there can't be too many of them. If I make an omelette it is mainly egg whites and 1 or 2 yolks only.
> 
> Also I don't eat factory farmed eggs.


 Throwing egg yolks away should be made a criminal offence - it's such a waste!

In men saturated and mono-unsaturated fat intake affect testosterone levels. I'll be honest I've never looking into their impact on hormone levels in women, but this is something you may want to look into.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Throwing egg yolks away should be made a criminal offence - it's such a waste!
> 
> In men saturated and mono-unsaturated fat intake affect testosterone levels. I'll be honest I've never looking into their impact on hormone levels in women, but this is something you may want to look into.


 Oh I never chuck them, they're always good in the freezer for cakes. When I cheat, I really cheat ha ha

Yes they probably do have an impact on hormones.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeingReborn said:


> Oh I never chuck them, they're always good in the freezer for cakes. When I cheat, I really cheat ha ha


 When I'm focusing on muscle gain (whilst still limiting fat gain) I eat some form of cake or desert most days. It's not 'cheating' then it's eating a balanced diet, with zero negative effect on my progress. Seriously. I appreciate that right now your focus is fat loss but just mention it for the long run.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> When I'm focusing on muscle gain (whilst still limiting fat gain) I eat some form of cake or desert most days. It's not 'cheating' then it's eating a balanced diet, with zero negative effect on my progress. Seriously. I appreciate that right now your focus is fat loss but just mention it for the long run.


 Yeah for me, the cakes are gone for now.

My weight was totally sound and in the perfect range, then I got put on Prednisolone high dose steroids and other shite and s**t you not, having always been an immensely hard gainer, I literally stacked on 10 kilos in six weeks. Tried diets and all sorts but these meds do crazy s**t to your body.

I don't like it and it's not going to be my outcome, that's a massive weight gain on a small female, so I will do whatever it takes to get it shifted. Prednisolone is the devil, never go near it!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BeingReborn said:


> No it ain't a Dnp diet!
> 
> It's an I'm working away some days and have naff all time to eat how I want.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm back working at home shortly when my diet can thankfully be red hot again.





Ultrasonic said:


> Fair enough, I'm all about flexible dieting and eating foods you enjoy  . Do you like cheese?


 So what are you going to do with the DNP you have just ordered from TM, you know the stuff you asked advice about via PM to me, then told me you had ordered?

You not running that now?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't ever embark on a rapid fat loss mission without a good helping of T3, but that's just me.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> I do wish this forum had some sort of symbol to indicate gender near the username. It could be optional but would help avoid confusion


 How dare you categorise people based on there gender.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> So what are you going to do with the DNP you have just ordered from TM, you know the stuff you asked advice about via PM to me, then told me you had ordered?
> 
> You not running that now?


 Not right away no. Need to complete my research in anything before starting it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> How dare you categorise people based on there gender.


 

If someone called me a woman I wouldn't be too impressed...


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> If someone called me a woman I wouldn't be too impressed...


 We know you prefer to be called a lady...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

RRSUK said:


> We know you prefer to be called a lady...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Should I be concerned that my first thought was I'd dress a lot hotter if I were to drag up?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Should I be concerned that my first thought was I'd dress a lot hotter if I were to drag up?


 I think you should embrace your desires.


----------

